# Introducing myself to the community



## Yamabushii (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello,

I just registered on this forum and thought I should introduce myself. I run a traditional Japanese martial arts group in the U.S. I have been training in martial arts for around 10 or so years. Mostly just here looking for a good source of information from other school owners' experiences.

Hope to see you around the forums.

Sincerely,
O


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome to MT!  What kind of martial arts do you teach?


----------



## Yamabushii (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you. I teach Ninpo Bugei and Jujutsu.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome!  I hope you're treated well.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 24, 2017)

I am guessing genbukan, what state is your group at?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 24, 2017)

Yamabushii said:


> Thank you. I teach Ninpo Bugei and Jujutsu.


Welcome to MartialTalk!

What style of jujutsu?

When you say "Ninpo Bugei" are you referring to one of the X-kans or one of their offshoots?


----------



## Buka (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Apr 25, 2017)

welcome to MT


----------



## marques (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Brian King (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Jedmus (Apr 26, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Yamabushii (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you, everyone.

Yes, I am Genbukan (did the "Bugei" vs "Budo" give that away?) and based in Virginia.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 26, 2017)

Yamabushii said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> Yes, I am Genbukan (did the "Bugei" vs "Budo" give that away?) and based in Virginia.


Cool. I think we used to have some other Genbukan folks here but I think they've all drifted away. Is your Jujutsu Tanemura's KJJR system or some other form?


----------



## Yamabushii (Apr 26, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Cool. I think we used to have some other Genbukan folks here but I think they've all drifted away. Is your Jujutsu Tanemura's KJJR system or some other form?



That's too bad, but I can also understand. The Genbukan tends to mostly keep within itself. 

I teach the Genbukan KJJR system.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 26, 2017)

Yamabushii said:


> That's too bad, but I can also understand. The Genbukan tends to mostly keep within itself.
> 
> I teach the Genbukan KJJR system.


I figured you were a genbukan guy, most of the genbukan people come here only when someone attacks the genbukan or tanemura.


----------



## Yamabushii (Apr 26, 2017)

oaktree said:


> I figured you were a genbukan guy, most of the genbukan people come here only when someone attacks the genbukan or tanemura.



Seems like a personal problem. I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 26, 2017)

Yamabushii said:


> Seems like a personal problem. I have no idea what you're talking about.


You can read the forums. Having been on forums for a while seen it happen quite often. Enjoy your training make sure you buy the genbukan baseball hat.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome! Conversations can get fun and lively and involved!


----------



## Yamabushii (Jun 28, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Welcome! Conversations can get fun and lively and involved!



Thanks. Yes I'm already seeing that. The trolls like to come out into the open when Ninpo is being discussed apparently.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Yamabushii (Jun 28, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT



Thank you


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 16, 2017)

welcome to MT


----------

